# A book list / Favorite Halloween "how to" books



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

As a newbie I'm on the look out for anything that could help me learn and make me better at haunting. Now I think there was a sort of book list on here already but it wasn't quiet what I was thinking of.

That being said what books have helped you in your haunting lives or changed the way you viewed your haunt. Don't limit your self to just books on haunting.

I.E.
Drawing for dummies
Feng shui for dummies


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I read a lot of horror books for inspiration. Also like the books that Home Depot sells about home improvement. They help with working on the haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are also plenty of books on building props for the stage/theater, lighting, and architecture and history that can let you fine tune your period or style. Look at books on home wiring, carpentry, plumbing, painting, faux finishes, etc. There are also books on garden mazes, crowd control, fire safety, makeup, set painting, airbrushing, cement work, masonry, anatomy, casting, prosthetic makeup, mortuary science, foley work, recording, sound system design, party planning, event management, sculpting, air conditioning and ductwork, and all kinds of specialized fields. 
A lot really depends upon what your needs are for skills an theme(s).


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We skip the books and just watch horror movies. More fun and we use them for ideas and inspiration.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess the question ends up being whether your bigger need is inspiration, or the "How-To" end of things. For me, like many, the inspiration is the easy part, it's the understanding/knowledge on how to go about creating it that ends up being the challenge.
Don't get me wrong, I love the movies too, but for out and out knowledge they tend to leave a bit to be desired.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oi your all missing the point of a list.

So I do to family reasons I have been reading a lot of child psychology books lately. I just finished 'Wednesdays children' though it was a tough book to read and not something I would recommend for everyone it did point out where behaviors and fears come from in abused children and my sick mind started turning it on how to use some of this knowledge for haunts.

List:
Drawing for dummies
Wednesdays children
Magic creatures (So many ideas)
Idiots guide to Feng shui
Stephen King on Writing.


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

I have just one book on my list right now that has given me a multitude of inspirations for the coming year - it's just called "Halloween"
, it's a collection of short stories mostly about Halloween. The story that gave me the best idea is "The October Game" by Ray Bradbury. It inspired me to change my gross-out boxes to an activity with a theme. Yeah, I do gross-out boxes right in the middle of my haunt.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

*Favorite Halloween "how to" books*

One of my favorite how to books for Halloween is How to Haunt Your House II.

Do you have a book you love for prop ideas and how tos?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

A Halloween How-To, By Leslie Pratt Bannatyne


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I have that book Draik. Nice!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Other existing threads on useful books are J.B Corn Haunt Plans and Books and What are some good halloween books you have read?


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I did a video review of Shawn and Lynne Mitchell's series of 3 books "How to Haunt Your House" here:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Other existing threads on useful books are J.B Corn Haunt Plans and Books and What are some good halloween books you have read?


Hauntiholik, the page from J.B. Corn is no longer there on the internet.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

New J.B. Corn Link: http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCorn CD.html


----------

